# How do I make cheese cloth glow?



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I bought several yards of cheese cloth to use on a prop and I'd like to illuminate it with a blacklight. Do I need to treat the fabric with something or will it glow anyhow?

Also, do I have to wash the cheese cloth before I use it?



"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

SouthernBelle, 
I use Rit Whitener- you wash it in the clothes washer per the instructions. Some people just wash it with regular laundry detergent. I haven't tried that - but I'm sure someone else has. The Rit works great - but if it's for an FCG and it's outside (like mine is), I buy a couple of cans of GITD hair spray for touchups.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10039

Check out my pics!!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

You should be able to dunk it or wash it in diluted laundry soap (start a small load and dunk the cloth in it). Then, you can get a cheap spritzer at the $1 store and spritz watered-down detergent periodically.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

first test it under blacklite before you do anything,,i made a mess by dunking the cloth for my fcg in detergent,the stuff gets everywhere even when it dries. When i was adding more untreated cloth i noticed the treated and untreated glowed the same

Lifes no fun without a good scare !!!


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Just picked up my cloth for my FCG and it will be going on untreated. Glows fine on it's own...

Joel


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Mmmmmm ... pardon my ignorance. But what is "FCG"?????

"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

It stands for flying crank ghost. There's a whole section devoted to them at hauntproject.com.


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

The best way to get it to glow without changing the original appearance of the cheesecloth too much is to buy a can of the illuminating hair spray that glows in black light. It can be found at most Halloween and cotume shops that sell temporary colored hairspray and it's only $3.99 a can...You won't go wrong!
~~ Nobtis


David M. Sitbon


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2004)

For mine, the cheesecloth I bought didn't glow under blacklight. I discovered this after it was built. So I mixed up some Tide laundry detergent with water in a pump sprayer and sprayed it, and that did the trick. Most laundry detergent already has some type of whitener in it.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10023


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I agree to test it first as is,then I'd go with the Rit. If you have a Dollar Tree near you they're selling the Glow in the dark hair spray for a $1 a can.But the hair sprays will wash of if it gets wet.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## BLACK WIDOW (Apr 17, 2002)

*Here is a special formula that makes any and all material light reactive.. Really --eerre blue Don't tell a soul we will keep this to ourself........WOOLITE .......just paint it or spray >>> on any surface or even carpet it glows in the Dark with a black light, way over the top so so cool. Dawn the ~~~BLACK WIDOW~~~*

Mademouselle ~~ Countess''Dawn''- Von ~~ Frankenstein~~


----------



## BLACK WIDOW (Apr 17, 2002)

*MAY I tell YA"ALL all a story??


OK OK OK

The black lights were on.....in the gardens!!
The props were ........set in place.....
very strange I stepped back..........
seeing>>> so many spots glowing
on the grounds!! 

QUESTION was WHY????????

the whole garden was ....dotted with these
spots.........indeed very different shapes
on the ground!!! humm........Well

I ask my mate .....WHAT to think of this delma??
He is in real life >>> DR of Molecular Science....
A Dr of Medicine.......Trained in all copes of life forms.
Not believeing what he visioned.....We searched for 
ANSWERS.....

Not coming up with any clues......none

YES .....my life had always been balanced!! LOL 
An Artist and Mortician.....Sure .....I lived by 
a very famous grave yard.....where tens of thousands
come to see....An Icon.... AHA


Was JAMES DEAN putting spots in my garden 
making them glow.....??? 
Surely not......lol OOOOOOOOO 

It was essential for us too Pair up
find this cause!!! 

If nothing else to just discover what we saw materialize
with the Black Light. 

Our achievement would be in the open.
This pretense~~~~~~~~
shocked our soul.....

.........ohhhhh
The masquerade would soon be over .....
The cloak had to fall laying this charade too rest.
With intensity ........we had to stay up in our
pajama's watching twilight hour go into the gloom/
ERRIEEEE feelings as we both stood in the shivery crisp
night so cold with biting winds.........bemumbing the air......brrrrrrrrrr....

We both made a pack to forge on >>>>>> this brillance 
on the ground so shimmering >>
it glimmered making our beautiful elegance 
Estate Garden's' a beacon in all its Eve's.
As we watched in this special month
wrapped in orange and black .....the cold was stinging our nose.
Standing in silence shivering together.......The nights became treacherous!!!!!!!!

....Glowing lambency burned with such intensity and grace.....
even brighter than the night before......cutting
frosty air kept us in some nights. Northern weather was turning polar BRRRRR with frigid...temperates. 

I heard a SOUND>>
...........A MEOW MEOW MEOW.......M_E_O_W.....huh???

THIS Wild Mammoth a Bulky Colossal Lusty BLACK CAT~~~~
......was peeing right on the ground.......yep!!
In the murky shadows........it's monstrous body towering
like the Titanic......in a blink>>>
It jumped up and run like heck......
The DR and I knew ~~~~AS~~~~~

We laughed and screamed ......... oh my 
gosh>>.......... its CAT P>>>>>ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!
ahahhahahaha 


This is the absolute bonafide truth....... you want glowing yards
.......its essential to get all the neighborhood's cats.....to tinkle
on your lawn.........its undeniable YOU will be the hit on 
Halloween !!! This entertaining..........
water will give a genuine
GLOW......

Authentic.......I say
DAWN>>> the BLACK WIDOW*

Mademouselle ~~ Countess''Dawn''- Von ~~ Frankenstein~~


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay, I bought the cheesecloth and the RIT whitener and have washed it in hot water. Next question. Do I dry it in the dryer or on a drying rack?




"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I like to dry my cheesecloth outside on a line or even on the lawn. If it's warm out it only take about 20 minutes. Purring it in the dryer tangles it up to much for me. Hope this helps.

"Be afraid...be very afraid"


----------



## BLACK WIDOW (Apr 17, 2002)

*The blowdryer for a quick fix.....
don't Be afraid to use that ......secret
*



*Woolite*

Dawn the >>>BLACK WIDOW

Mademouselle ~~ Countess''Dawn''- Von ~~ Frankenstein~~


----------



## BLACK WIDOW (Apr 17, 2002)

*SouthernBelle
You got all the cheesecloth glowing??
All ready for the haunt? We are almost ready
for the party ................ orange
sparkles are dancing around ~US~.....glad to have so
many Halloween Friends with same interest as
I!! I love this halloween site!!![8D]
Dawn ~~ The ~~BLACK WIDOW *

Mademouselle ~~ Countess''Dawn''- Von ~~ Frankenstein~~


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

Help, what did I do wrong? My cheesecloth won't glow in blacklight. Soaked it undiluted and diluted with woolite. Guess I'll try the glow in the dark hairspray next. I really really need it to glow, as I am hanging long strands of it in the trees, kind of like a spanish moss effect.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Wash the cheesecloth in any regular household laundry detergent...Tide, Cheer, All, it doesn't matter. They all have a blueing agent that will make the cloth glow bright blue. Then let it dry. Make sure you're using a 12 - 24 inch fluorescent blacklight bulb. A small household bulb won't work. The string of blacklight bulbs at Wal-Mart etc won't work either. Good luck.

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Hmmm......i read this thread then had to try woolite. It actually made it glow less than dtergent does, plus it made it glow a greenish color instead of blue ! Might be good to add some contrast in the creases or something tho.

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, fastest reply to a post ever, thanks. I'll try just the Tide and see how that goes. Have it under a 48" GE blacklight, so that's not a problem


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh yeah forgot. Be sure to hide the blacklight from your viewers. A 2x4 or something to cover the light from the audience but not the ghost.

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

The Tide worked, Yea!! Thanks. We have a 48" blacklight that is going to be hanging from the trees across a wire, shining down. It's about 20 feet up, think that will be ok? We tested it out last night, and it gave the whole front yard quite a bit of light.


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

I bought an 18" and it's plenty strong, so your 48" should light up everything within the next couple states ! (or simply, yes!)

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------

